# VOSS Water



## AnnieDrews (Jan 28, 2011)

We were at TJ Maxx tonight and my boys saw Voss water for sale. ( Sparkling Mineral Water | Bottled Water Suppliers | Artesian Water Company) The only reason they wanted it was because they had seen a reference to it in a recent comedy movie we had watched. On a whim I bought them each a bottle. I'm no water connoisseur, but this stuff tasted awesome! I tasted the non-sparkling version. It almost had a lightweight feel to it...very silky. I won't be investing in it again, but I was just surprised at how different it was. Still tasted like water, just had a different mouth feel to it...and very clean-tasting. Yummy!

Has anyone else had it?


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have not tried it, but I for one have never noticed much difference in bottled waters. Even the kind made from melted glaciers just resulted in a shrug. My bf swore up and down the glacier water was the best he had ever tasted. It's kind of funny, because I am relatively picky about my water- I grew up on crystal clean tap water (I live in the land of the ten thousand lakes), so I have to filter my city water, because I can't stand the smell of the chlorine. Most people wouldn't notice it, and the water is otherwise one of the best sources of tap water in the country. My friend from California marveled that he could drink the water right out of the facet. Anyway, maybe now that the thread is at the top again, someone who has tried the water you're asking about will see it


----------



## AnnieDrews (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks, Skittle!


----------



## luvs (Jan 29, 2011)

i bought that several months ago. found that 2 be the same as most other 1.79/bottle drinks!~
i'd way prefer GUS pop!~


----------



## JMediger (Jan 29, 2011)

I like their sparking water but have had their still water as well and agree about the mouth feel.  I wonder if it has something to do with it being a glass bottle?  A friend of mine uses her's everyday with her own tap water.  She can toss the bottle in the dishwasher and swears it makes her water better.


----------



## AnnieDrews (Jan 29, 2011)

JMediger said:


> I like their sparking water but have had their still water as well and agree about the mouth feel. I wonder if it has something to do with it being a glass bottle? A friend of mine uses her's everyday with her own tap water. She can toss the bottle in the dishwasher and swears it makes her water better.


 
I'll be sure and keep a bottle and use it that way! I drink LOTS of tap water.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 29, 2011)

i refill bottles also. i buy the cheap house brand. i buy about once a month so can get clean bottles. tap water and the fridge. taste just fine to me. i had one of those Britta things, took forever to filter the water.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 30, 2011)

babetoo said:
			
		

> i refill bottles also. i buy the cheap house brand. i buy about once a month so can get clean bottles. tap water and the fridge. taste just fine to me. i had one of those Britta things, took forever to filter the water.



I have a britta water pitcher that just stays in the fridge- it takes awhile to filter, but it doesn't matter, because it always has already filtered water in it so that I don't have to sit there and wait for it


----------



## JMediger (Jan 30, 2011)

We had a Britta when we lived in the city but don't need it here.  I recycle the plastic bottles too but think the glass does come cleaner.  As a side note, you can run cheap vodka through a Britta and it will become smoother.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 30, 2011)

JMediger said:
			
		

> We had a Britta when we lived in the city but don't need it here.  I recycle the plastic bottles too but think the glass does come cleaner.  As a side note, you can run cheap vodka through a Britta and it will become smoother.



True- but which is more expensive: buying better vodka, or ruining one of those filters?? (mythbusters tested this one, and I believe they called it either confined, or at the very least, plausible)


----------



## babetoo (Jan 30, 2011)

Skittle68 said:


> I have a britta water pitcher that just stays in the fridge- it takes awhile to filter, but it doesn't matter, because it always has already filtered water in it so that I don't have to sit there and wait for it


 

that works well , unless some other family member does not refill it. sorry skittle, i just found it to be a nuisance . those filter are expensive and always out of stock where ever i went.


----------



## TyPiece (Feb 4, 2011)

I've made it a point to try as many different waters as I can and I agree with you Annie. VOSS is something else. It has a light, velvety mouth feel that I haven't found in others. I'm not sure why this is....it could have something to do with mineral content, oxygen levels, stylish packaging, or the fact that the ones I've seen at TJ come in glass bottles as opposed to plastic (I've only had it from plastic though)......who knows. Another very excellent (and much cheaper) bottled water is Icelandia. It's very crisp and clean like it actually came from the iceberg pictured on the bottle.


----------

